

Factoring 512-bit RSA Moduli for Fun [pdf] - sp332
https://martinralbrecht.files.wordpress.com/2015/03/freak-scan1.pdf

======
mblakele
[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2897717/security/researcher...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2897717/security/researchers-
find-same-rsa-encryption-key-used-28000-times.html) talks about this paper.

